

I'm done with HackerNews - austenallred
http://austenallred.com/im-done-with-hacker-news/

======
minimaxir
Disclosure: I have done research on Hacker News comment sentiment:
[http://minimaxir.com/2014/10/hn-comments-about-
comments/](http://minimaxir.com/2014/10/hn-comments-about-comments/)

You are asserting is a false dichotomy, where any negativisty is "bitching."
If that is true, then the inverse, where any positivity is "pandering," would
also be true. Between these two options, negativity is more _productive_ since
it actually leads to new insights and context, in stark contrast to the echo
chambers of other SV-pandering tech sites.

The reason your comments about Meerkat
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9269693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9269693))
were downvoted, for example, were because they added _nothing_ to the
discussion.

~~~
dang
The comment you linked to added to the conversation just fine. That it was
downvoted seems churlish.

Negativity per se isn't a problem, but gratuitous negativity is. We've been
planning for a long time to add something to the HN guidelines about that, and
are likely to do so soon.

Edit: Very soon.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317916)

~~~
minimaxir
It may be helpful to explicitly differatiate negativity vs. gratuitous
negativity in that case. (Most examples of gratuitous negativity I've seen are
low effort "this site sucks" comments, which are downvoted for reasons
unrelated to negativity, and ad hominem attacks are already in the
guidelines.)

------
NathanKP
Have you tried
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)
yet? I've continued to enjoy HN for 2081 days thanks to this useful filter,
which removes submissions from newer users.

This is helpful because it is primarily the users under 1000 days who are much
lower quality. By browsing the classic section I find I can recapture some of
what the message board was like when I joined nearly six years ago. The dream
would be an HN with both submissions and comments filtered to users who are
older than 1000 days.

It could be something like:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic/item?id=9316022](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic/item?id=9316022)

This would allow you to filter out comments from the newer users.

------
jklein11
Sounds like you are bitching about bitching

